# Practice pics



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of my sons practice shooting in our back yard. I got lucky with the one pic of the oldest (Nation) where the camera went off in the split second of the release. Notice the loop is about 1/4" away from the release and the cam is moving. Nothing but luck. The youngest (Justice) is shooting the old Golden Eagle Sparrow Hawk that Nation killed his first deer with back in 1999.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Fun stuff! I always like to get a group together for some practice.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics. The younger boy has the proper slight bend in his bow arm. Older boy looks to have bow arm locked up straight. I would shorten the draw length and get a little bend in that arm. He will shoot more consistently with a little bend in the bow arm. Not trying to be critical just offering some tips. Can't help it I'm a bow shooting junkie.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey TooShallow. I am always watching the shooting technique and did not notice Nations arm! He has always been taught proper form and I don't know why he is doin that. He just bought that setup and when he told me the bow shop set him up as a 28" when before he was 29" without a loop I was questioning the shop. Fact is though he shoots very well so I'd say if it ain't broke don't try to fix it. I will pay closer attention though and try to stop a bad habit before it gets a hold on him.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My son has a T-shirt just like your son's! He's a Jr FFA member.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

tell Nation... Flashof1979 said, "he can not shoot better than me, lol."


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Flash, Nation says you suck and he can outshoot you any day!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, let's see those targets!


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

nah, he has had several chances to proove himself! Each time he has been a no show! I say he is scared!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*He prolly is!*



Flashof1979 said:


> nah, he has had several chances to proove himself! Each time he has been a no show! I say he is scared!


On a serious note though, I told him that's too much diesel just to go for a little bow shootin and bullshwittin. We will all have to get together for a fun filled session soon. As for showin the targets I will but then some will say it's all staged! We are all fishermen and you know what is said bout us. We lie!:slimer:


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

count me in!


----------

